
Kdevops: Framework for setting up and testing the Linux kernel for any project - sohkamyung
https://people.kernel.org/mcgrof/kdevops-a-devops-framework-for-linux-kernel-development
======
cnorthwood
This looks cool, but I'm not sure what it has to do with devops? It just seems
to be automated test environment provisioning, am I missing something?

~~~
nicklarsennz
I thought it was in the spirit of devops, speeding up development/testing by
closing the feedback loop. Also, reducing operational and infrastructure
burden or friction.

~~~
rootforce
I agree, I see it as an extension of the work being done by people like Major
Hayden to increase the amount of CI testing being done.
[https://www.slideshare.net/MajorHayden/continuous-kernel-
int...](https://www.slideshare.net/MajorHayden/continuous-kernel-integration)

------
peterwwillis
The idea is good, but the name is wrong. It's like if I made a script that
automated using Nodejs & Sonarqube and called it _Kagile_. There's more to
Agile than just using a couple tools; same with DevOps.

